# If price/distance was no option???



## Mari B

What Breeder would you got to:
If you could go to any breeder, regardless of price, distance, etc. 
If the most important issues to you were Health & Temperament and having a breeder who helps you select the right dog to fit your family (other pets, lifestyle, etc).

Thank you for your input.


----------



## godiva goddess

Mia's breeder, *Chrisman Maltese*, located in Pennsylvania. Established top tier breeder, perfectly bred puppies, and Mia has been healthy and has wonderful temperament, since day 1. :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy

My top breeder choices are:

Kandi Maltese
Ta-Jon Maltese
Chrisman Maltese (possibly; I have mixed opinions)


----------



## vjw

I haven't yet decided what breeder I will select for my next puppy. Knowing what I know about puppy socialization, it will be a breeder who keeps all the dogs and puppies inside the home. In my opinion, some of the top breeders are little better than puppy mills if they have so many dogs they keep them in cages or kennels most of the time. There's lots of information on how to select a good breeder on petplace.com.

Also, I will consider getting a rescue or a dog who is having to be rehomed. I used to volunteer for hospice and it was heartbreaking to see dogs go to shelters or rescues because their owners could no longer take care of them.


Breeder Info. on petplace.com


----------



## I found nemo

:wub: Ta-Jon, hands down!!! :wub:


----------



## Mari B

Good Point. One of my dogs is from a very good breeder (chinese crested) and she does socialization and boy, what a difference. fThey live with her in the house and she runs her own grooming business. She made sure he was handled, introduced to sights, sounds, etc. When he came home at 10 wks nothing startled him, he was totally social to people and other dogs. None of that shyness, timidity, etc. I continue to take he and my other boy to playgroups everyweek and they are super people/dog friendly. To me that is so important. Otherwise you have a barking, scared dog. My boys can play in the yard here in MN or go down to the condo in Chicago and take a walk on a busy street and nothing fazes them. They're confident and stable.


----------



## Poppy's mommy

Mine would be Unforgettable maltese,Jacob Maltese, Sands Maltese,Talin Maltese. These 4 breeders I have spoken too and I love their maltese look and how they care about their babies so much. They also asnwered all my emails and I talked to Eva and Amy on the phone,awesome breeders.


----------



## Moxie'smom

Moxie is a Chrisman maltese. And I will do it again when the opportunity arises.


----------



## dr.jaimie

chalet de maltese and ta-jon for me  i love the personality of my 2 chalet babies and would do it again and again 1000 times over. but if i couldnt wait for a chalet baby and ta-jon had one i would go with them also


----------



## jadey

My favorite breeders are TnT Maltese and Chalet de Maltese. Theresa and Tom are wonderful people. They have beautiful show/pet babies and I love everything about them. We love everything about Maddie, and Theresa is not only our breeder but also a friend. My next breeder would be Chalet de Maltese, I agree with Dr. Jaimie. Deuci is everything I wanted in a maltese. Susie has beautiful pet/show dogs and has great love for her babies. If I couldnt get a TnT or Chalet pup I would love to get a pup from Macris or Pashes. I really love the Macris and Pashes line a lot too.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Nov 11 2008, 01:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668474


> :wub: Ta-Jon, hands down!!! :wub:[/B]


Ditto :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Janet from Phlick's Maltese in TN is great. Her puppies and dogs are beautiful, and my Nikki is a joy. We've been extremely happy with her. She has a great personality and she is calm and obedient, as well as playful and feisty at times. Nikki has a lineage that includes Sands, Pashes, and several others I can't remember right now. Ch Risque, the wonder stud, is in there somewhere too, I think.

Nikki does have asymptomatic MVD, which is common in Maltese, and doesn't really affect them negatively. I can't speak for Janet, but I'm sure that she would bile acid test puppies if she was asked. I think all the breeders mentioned in this thread would be fine. It's really the individual puppies themselves that count the most.


----------



## Missy&Maggie

Other breeders that are my list are Jacobs and Ta-Jon, I love the look of there Maltese, too. There are a bunch of great Maltese breeders to pick from.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I would go back to TNT Maltese. As previously stated Theresa & Tom are great and really care about the breeding process and their dogs.
If for some reason I couldn't get a pup from them my second choice would be Angel Maltese. I love the look of Cosy & Toy and RosiePosie. I don't know anything else about her though so I'd have to investigate more.


----------



## carrie

chalet de maltese or tajon. mini's a chalet baby....


----------



## 08chrissy08

I haven't talked to any of these breeders so this is pretty much coming from what I hear on here and what I've seen on their web sites. It would be such a hard choice as all the breeders named have such wonderful babies!

I think I would go with Chalet de Maltese or Angel's Maltese. I'm completely in love with the looks from both breeders. Naturally it would depend on how I felt after talking to either, but oh man, my heart just goes pitty pat when I see babies from those two!


----------



## Morkie4

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Nov 11 2008, 02:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668533


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Nov 11 2008, 01:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668474





> :wub: Ta-Jon, hands down!!! :wub:[/B]


Ditto :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

DITTO DITTO BOTH OF YOU!   ...........MAYBE A RETIREE!


----------



## allheart

Oh my, what an incredible question. Since just recently joining this site, which I am so grateful for, my list of breeders that I fell in love with, just seems to be growing.

It's an incredible job, that the loving caring responsible breeders do - and bless them for the hard work and love they put into their babies. It's a hard job, from just listening to them, but seems a labor of true love.

Would like to give the caring and loving breeders a round of :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: , for bringing these wonderful babies into the world, for all of us to love.

And there is also the shelter babies in need of our love and care as well, whether it be through donations, or brining one home, to a loving home.


----------



## I found nemo

QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Nov 11 2008, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668600


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Nov 11 2008, 02:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668533





> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Nov 11 2008, 01:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668474





> :wub: Ta-Jon, hands down!!! :wub:[/B]


Ditto :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

DITTO DITTO BOTH OF YOU!   ...........MAYBE A RETIREE!
[/B][/QUOTE]
:w00t: % are u nutzo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! your already over your limit :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: (No I wont tell)


----------



## wolfieinthehouse

Hi Mari (I'm a Mari too!).

I am not sure which is the ultimate breeder.

There are quite a few world wide who have wonderful dogs.

I definitely would go with a breeder who was not too far from where I lived though. I would not, personally, have a breeder pick a dog and ship it to me and I don't like the idea of traveling to find one (you might not fall in love with any that trip and be disappointed or feel the need to pick one anyway).


----------



## CloudClan

Ok, I LOVE my Jacob's Maltese. :heart: 

There are many other great breeders out there that have beautiful dogs. I have spoken to neither of them personally but I have fallen in love with some dogs from TaJon and Pashes. :wub: 

There are also some smaller lesser known breeders that I spoke with during my puppy search that I would certainly consider in the future based on the recommendations of friends. 

I am sure I have left some other favorites out; there are many folks who are dedicated to the breed.


----------



## Mari B

This is really helpful. Did most of you allow the breeder to select the dog for you based on your desires or how did you go about it??? 

I really want a healthy dog with testing behind it and one with a great, stable temperament who's been raised in the house and socialized. So, I'd need a breeder I could trust to be honest with me on the right pup for me as I would probably fly to pick the dog up and wouldn't get to meet it beforehand. I don't think I can find a local breeder who does health testing, so that's out for me.


----------



## Missy&Maggie

Reputable show breeders wouldn't want to push a puppy on you that isn't what you are looking for. They should really want you to have your ideal puppy.


----------



## jmm

I would never hesitate to go back to Ta Jon.


----------



## sophie

I would seriously consider Divine Maltese. I LOVE the look of her Malts and they are close by. They are going to have puppies available this month!!! I am always checking out her website. I had just contacted her to inquire about a puppy when Annie came into my life. :wub: 

Linda


----------



## aggiemom99

QUOTE (Mari B @ Nov 11 2008, 11:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668445


> What Breeder would you got to:
> If you could go to any breeder, regardless of price, distance, etc.
> If the most important issues to you were Health & Temperament and having a breeder who helps you select the right dog to fit your family (other pets, lifestyle, etc).
> 
> Thank you for your input.[/B]


Health is #1 with me. Temperament is also important. Since I already had Lexie, Tonia was very helpful in helping me narrow it down to the best fit.

Since puppies are not always available, I am going to list the order I would seek first based without regard to distance and price.

1. Rhapsody Maltese
2. Chrisman Maltese
3. Euphoria Maltese
4. Divine Maltese
5. Bellarata Maltese

But... there are many great show breeders out there, this is my just my short list...


----------



## mom2bijou

There really are so many wonderful breeders out there, it can be so hard to choose! Many of them were mentioned in this thread. I was more than happy with both my breeders, Chrisman and Marcris. The only reason I went to two different breeders was I wanted my pups to have 2 different looks...but I wouldnt' hesitate to go back to either one.


----------



## lovesophie

Here's my short list:

- Angel
- Rhapsody
- Ta-Jon
- Pashes
- Marcris

I would also consider a fluff from Divine, Laureal, Chalet, and Chrisman. In all honesty, if I was looking for a fluff, I would grab one from any one of the above breeders in a heartbeat if the "right" one became available. As different as their looks may be, I love the looks of each and every one of these breeder's pups.

I guess my list isn't so short after all, LOL.


----------



## Poppy's mommy

I would also like to add It's Magic Maltese. Tina is awesome,she also loves her babies.


----------



## garrettsmom

Based on pics of SM members's Malts (so I'm judgely soley on looks which is really a subjective thing), I think Bonnie Palmer, Macris and Jacob Maltese have the most consistently adorable dogs :wub:


----------



## tamizami

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 11 2008, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668787


> There really are so many wonderful breeders out there, it can be so hard to choose! Many of them were mentioned in this thread. I was more than happy with both my breeders, Chrisman and Marcris. The only reason I went to two different breeders was I wanted my pups to have 2 different looks...but I wouldnt' hesitate to go back to either one. [/B]


I completely agree with this. I wouldn't hesitate to get another puppy from Sarah Stangeland (Stuart's breeder) except that I want a different look for my girl. Although Sarah does have a DARLING girl available right now that she was holding back for show......

[attachment=43645:sarah_girl._1jpg.jpg]
[attachment=43646:sarah_girl_2.jpg]


----------



## coco

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Nov 13 2008, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669960


> Based on pics of SM members's Malts (so I'm judgely soley on looks which is really a subjective thing), I think Bonnie Palmer, Macris and Jacob Maltese have the most consistently adorable dogs :wub:[/B]


Glad to hear you say that about Bonnie Palmer, Angel Maltese. She has fabulous dogs. I'd go back to her in a heart beat. She has bred so many Champions, and her Champions are bred by her and not purchased elsewhere. She also has a proven track record with her breeding. That means a lot when purchasing a dog.


----------



## nikkivong

i think coco is sooooooooo adorable... i would love to get a pup from Angel Maltese... :wub: :wub: :wub: 

QUOTE (Coco @ Nov 13 2008, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669970


> QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Nov 13 2008, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669960





> Based on pics of SM members's Malts (so I'm judgely soley on looks which is really a subjective thing), I think Bonnie Palmer, Macris and Jacob Maltese have the most consistently adorable dogs :wub:[/B]


Glad to hear you say that about Bonnie Palmer, Angel Maltese. She has fabulous dogs. I'd go back to her in a heart beat. She has bred so many Champions, and her Champions are bred by her and not purchased elsewhere. She also has a proven track record with her breeding. That means a lot when purchasing a dog.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (nikkivong @ Nov 13 2008, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669986


> i think coco is sooooooooo adorable... i would love to get a pup from Angel Maltese... :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> QUOTE (Coco @ Nov 13 2008, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669970





> QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Nov 13 2008, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669960





> Based on pics of SM members's Malts (so I'm judgely soley on looks which is really a subjective thing), I think Bonnie Palmer, Macris and Jacob Maltese have the most consistently adorable dogs :wub:[/B]


Glad to hear you say that about Bonnie Palmer, Angel Maltese. She has fabulous dogs. I'd go back to her in a heart beat. She has bred so many Champions, and her Champions are bred by her and not purchased elsewhere. She also has a proven track record with her breeding. That means a lot when purchasing a dog.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think Coco is too, but of course, I'm prejudice. LOL! I LOVE Bonnie's Angels too.


----------



## PuttiePie

QUOTE (Coco @ Nov 13 2008, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669970


> QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Nov 13 2008, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669960





> Based on pics of SM members's Malts (so I'm judgely soley on looks which is really a subjective thing), I think Bonnie Palmer, Macris and Jacob Maltese have the most consistently adorable dogs :wub:[/B]


Glad to hear you say that about Bonnie Palmer, Angel Maltese. She has fabulous dogs. I'd go back to her in a heart beat. She has bred so many Champions, and her Champions are bred by her and not purchased elsewhere. She also has a proven track record with her breeding. That means a lot when purchasing a dog.
[/B][/QUOTE]
:amen: and might I add, Bonnie is a consummate professional. She stands by her dogs for LIFE. Bonnie's dogs are NOT "extreme baby faced" either, where did that ridiculous term come from anyway? I LOVE HER AND I ADORE MY POSIE BABY.....


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Nov 13 2008, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670005


> QUOTE (Coco @ Nov 13 2008, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669970





> QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Nov 13 2008, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669960





> Based on pics of SM members's Malts (so I'm judgely soley on looks which is really a subjective thing), I think Bonnie Palmer, Macris and Jacob Maltese have the most consistently adorable dogs :wub:[/B]


Glad to hear you say that about Bonnie Palmer, Angel Maltese. She has fabulous dogs. I'd go back to her in a heart beat. She has bred so many Champions, and her Champions are bred by her and not purchased elsewhere. She also has a proven track record with her breeding. That means a lot when purchasing a dog.
[/B][/QUOTE]
:amen: and might I add, Bonnie is a consummate professional. She stands by her dogs for LIFE. Bonnie's dogs are NOT "extreme baby faced" either, where did that ridiculous term come from anyway? I LOVE HER AND I ADORE MY POSIE BABY.....
[/B][/QUOTE]


Extreme is a new term to me too. I think on the smaller muzzles some seem extreme 
if the hair on the muzzle is thick and full. It gives a softer and even shorter look to the muzzle, when in fact, it is very close to a moderate muzzle. Also, the stop is closer to a right angle than some of the longer noses. It's not really extreme but it is different from some. Extreme to me, would be a nose like a peke or even a shih tzu if the shih tzu had a very short muzzle as seen in the ring.


----------



## nikkivong

actually i think all of bonnie's angels on the board are to die for!! 

QUOTE (Cosy @ Nov 13 2008, 03:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670004


> QUOTE (nikkivong @ Nov 13 2008, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669986





> i think coco is sooooooooo adorable... i would love to get a pup from Angel Maltese... :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> QUOTE (Coco @ Nov 13 2008, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669970





> QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Nov 13 2008, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669960





> Based on pics of SM members's Malts (so I'm judgely soley on looks which is really a subjective thing), I think Bonnie Palmer, Macris and Jacob Maltese have the most consistently adorable dogs :wub:[/B]


Glad to hear you say that about Bonnie Palmer, Angel Maltese. She has fabulous dogs. I'd go back to her in a heart beat. She has bred so many Champions, and her Champions are bred by her and not purchased elsewhere. She also has a proven track record with her breeding. That means a lot when purchasing a dog.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think Coco is too, but of course, I'm prejudice. LOL! I LOVE Bonnie's Angels too.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## 08chrissy08

QUOTE


> actually i think all of bonnie's angels on the board are to die for!![/B]


I agree! I haven't seen one yet that i didn't melt over. Then again I melt over them all so I guess that isn't saying too much lol!


----------



## 1malt4me

For me it is Josymir Maltese. :wub: 
She was great, loving, attentive, got back to me right away, answered all my questions, stayed in touch with me after i took my baby home and helped me pick the best puppy for me and my family. :ThankYou: 

A.


----------



## lilguyparker

Well since Parker is a Tajon, then I would go back to Tajon. However, he was sired by a dog from Wampum Maltese in South Africa. So, I wouldn't mind a Wampum, either. But, there are so many beautiful dogs from reputable breeders worldwide. So, if money and distance aren't an issue, then I would have one from each breeder.


----------



## mcrlover96

Bonnie Palmer Angels!!!


----------



## deedeeb

Angel Maltese or Marcris. I love their look!


----------



## I found nemo

QUOTE (LilGuyParker @ Nov 14 2008, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670345


> Well since Parker is a Tajon, then I would go back to Tajon. However, he was sired by a dog from Wampum Maltese in South Africa. So, I wouldn't mind a Wampum, either. But, there are so many beautiful dogs from reputable breeders worldwide. So, if money and distance aren't an issue, then I would have one from each breeder.[/B]


Love Ta-Jon. Love the look My favorite breeder :wub:


----------



## Deborah

Chrisman
Who ever bred Cosy


----------



## beckinwolf

Ta-Jon


----------



## bbry

This thread would be awesome as a poll.


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (Deborah @ Mar 16 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746299


> Chrisman
> Who ever bred Cosy[/B]



That would be Angel Maltese (Bonnie Palmer) who bred Cosy. LOL


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

I would not pick because of a kennel "look" because most of the popular ones will use different studs at different times and depending on the mommie they are breeding. They don't breed the same dogs years and years. Bonnie Palmer has succeeded in putting the "angel" (Cosy) face on a lot of hers but she is sort of an exception. All of TaJon's, or TNT, or Rhapsody's, etc. dogs don't look alike for example. 

Picking a kennel because of how they raise the dogs does come at the top of the list. At any given point in time, it would depend on what (who) one of my "trusted breeder" list had on hand for me. To me it is much more important to know about any _individual puppy_ then to make a list of breeders.


----------



## tygrr_lily

paddy is a tajon boy and i would not hesitate to go back. 

i also adore the look of bonnie palmer's angels :wub:


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 16 2009, 02:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746345


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Mar 16 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746299





> Chrisman
> Who ever bred Cosy[/B]



That would be Angel Maltese (Bonnie Palmer) who bred Cosy. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

All I have to say is I'm so happy I accidentally and inadvertently picked the breeder who also bred Cosy. LOL


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 16 2009, 02:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746345


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Mar 16 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746299





> Chrisman
> Who ever bred Cosy[/B]



That would be Angel Maltese (Bonnie Palmer) who bred Cosy. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

I LOVE Cosy, and Posie and Ava and all the other little Angels out there LOL


----------



## CloudClan

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Mar 16 2009, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746377


> I would not pick because of a kennel "look" because most of the popular ones will use different studs at different times and depending on the mommie they are breeding. They don't breed the same dogs years and years. Bonnie Palmer has succeeded in putting the "angel" (Cosy) face on a lot of hers but she is sort of an exception. All of TaJon's, or TNT, or Rhapsody's, etc. dogs don't look alike for example.
> 
> Picking a kennel because of how they raise the dogs does come at the top of the list. At any given point in time, it would depend on what (who) one of my "trusted breeder" list had on hand for me. To me it is much more important to know about any _individual puppy_ then to make a list of breeders.[/B]


Dee,

I agree with you in theme. I think there are much more important issues than the "look" of a dog. In the show world, judges who only look at faces are called "head (face) hunters." It is not a compliment. A good judge will look at the whole package and not stop just at the pretty face. Well bred dogs need sound structure, lovely movement, proper temperment, glorious coat and so on. Being new to the show world I am often guilty of focusing too much on faces and I am trying to break myself of it when I watch dogs at shows.

However, on the point of breeders not being consistent in their look, I think that actually quite a few breeders are fairly consistent in their look. I have been surprised at how often I can recognize Cadeau's breeder's dogs. I recognize Cosy's breeder for sure, most Tajon dogs seem to have a similar look to me, I certainly recognize many of them, Marcris does as well. It isn't a bad idea to get a feel for the different looks. I just wouldn't use that as a primary objective. 

I believe you and I would absolutely agree that the first priority is that a breeder is cautious and attentive to the health of her dogs and the health issues of the breed overall. :heart:


----------



## I found nemo

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Mar 16 2009, 05:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746430


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Mar 16 2009, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746377





> I would not pick because of a kennel "look" because most of the popular ones will use different studs at different times and depending on the mommie they are breeding. They don't breed the same dogs years and years. Bonnie Palmer has succeeded in putting the "angel" (Cosy) face on a lot of hers but she is sort of an exception. All of TaJon's, or TNT, or Rhapsody's, etc. dogs don't look alike for example.
> 
> Picking a kennel because of how they raise the dogs does come at the top of the list. At any given point in time, it would depend on what (who) one of my "trusted breeder" list had on hand for me. To me it is much more important to know about any _individual puppy_ then to make a list of breeders.[/B]


Dee,

I agree with you in theme. I think there are much more important issues than the "look" of a dog. In the show world, judges who only look at faces are called "head (face) hunters." It is not a compliment. A good judge will look at the whole package and not stop just at the pretty face. Well bred dogs need sound structure, lovely movement, proper temperment, glorious coat and so on. Being new to the show world I am often guilty of focusing too much on faces and I am trying to break myself of it when I watch dogs at shows.

However, on the point of breeders not being consistent in their look, I think that actually quite a few breeders are fairly consistent in their look. I have been surprised at how often I can recognize Cadeau's breeder's dogs. I recognize Cosy's breeder for sure, most Tajon dogs seem to have a similar look to me, I certainly recognize many of them, Marcris does as well. It isn't a bad idea to get a feel for the different looks. I just wouldn't use that as a primary objective. 

I believe you and I would absolutely agree that the first priority is that a breeder is cautious and attentive to the health of her dogs and the health issues of the breed overall. :heart:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thats what I mean I can see that also , like a look of a specific breeder. I don't think there is anything wrong with liking a specific look.
I think everyone has their own preference. See you explained what I wanted to say :biggrin:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

I usually can spot a Tajon pup and a Angel pup all the time.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

You know what? After one year with my Nikki I would not hesitate to get another Malt from Janet at Phlick's.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Mar 16 2009, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746430


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Mar 16 2009, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746377





> I would not pick because of a kennel "look" because most of the popular ones will use different studs at different times and depending on the mommie they are breeding. They don't breed the same dogs years and years. Bonnie Palmer has succeeded in putting the "angel" (Cosy) face on a lot of hers but she is sort of an exception. All of TaJon's, or TNT, or Rhapsody's, etc. dogs don't look alike for example.
> 
> Picking a kennel because of how they raise the dogs does come at the top of the list. At any given point in time, it would depend on what (who) one of my "trusted breeder" list had on hand for me. To me it is much more important to know about any _individual puppy_ then to make a list of breeders.[/B]


Dee,

I agree with you in theme. I think there are much more important issues than the "look" of a dog. In the show world, judges who only look at faces are called "head (face) hunters." It is not a compliment. A good judge will look at the whole package and not stop just at the pretty face. Well bred dogs need sound structure, lovely movement, proper temperment, glorious coat and so on. Being new to the show world I am often guilty of focusing too much on faces and I am trying to break myself of it when I watch dogs at shows.

However, on the point of breeders not being consistent in their look, I think that actually quite a few breeders are fairly consistent in their look. I have been surprised at how often I can recognize Cadeau's breeder's dogs. I recognize Cosy's breeder for sure, most Tajon dogs seem to have a similar look to me, I certainly recognize many of them, Marcris does as well. It isn't a bad idea to get a feel for the different looks. I just wouldn't use that as a primary objective. 

I believe you and I would absolutely agree that the first priority is that a breeder is cautious and attentive to the health of her dogs and the health issues of the breed overall. :heart: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Carina I do agree. Of course for many years the Marcris stamp has been on our dogs. If I believe what I read it would mainly be from Risqué. What I am thinking about for example is Tajon brought in a stud from Africa not long ago, many of Richelieu's are from South Amer. Long time breeders reach for new blood every once in a while. So all their babies are not the same. I'm not well versed in breeding practices so I don't know the specifics, but I see something new in pedigrees often. 

And then too you take 4 puppies in one litter. Do they look just alike? Not that I've seen. Shoni had a brother and 2 sisters and he is different from them. I'm aware that breeders have a look they prefer or even strive for, but don't think attaching their kennel name means they all are the one I would choose. I may not be saying this clearly enough. I guess for me it just means I love Shoni beyond words, and I love how he looks, but I can't imagine saying because most everyone in his pedigree is a Divine or Marcris named dog I would stick to that to get my next one. I would check with every breeder I like to see what they have available at the time I'm ready. It isn't like saying (for me) that because I favor Fords I will only be looking at Ford to buy in the future. The 'brand' doesn't stick to a dog like that, firstly because they are living individuals, and secondly because the breeder isn't using all the same "parts" every time they make one.

If we look at all our pedigrees here on SM we discover most are somewhere related and that for instance the Divines used Maltangel, Pashes, Marcris, Hi-Lite, Rhapsody, Wesglyn, Senoj's, and many more, and so did just about all today's breeders. They choose individuals for their breeding program to either show up a certain feature or play down a certain fault. So every mom doesn't get bred to the same stud, but they all have the same kennel name. That group of breeding dogs are only bred for a short time and new ones are added. During the process the breeders are learning and growing and even changing their idea of their look. Maybe because of what is winning even. What is popular changes. (I've already said there is at least one exception in Bonnie's Angels).

So I just prefer to stick with looking at individuals and not limit it to a kennel name. I didn't ever say there was something 'wrong' with liking a certain look. You could in most cases find what you like about a look in many kennels depending on which particular litter they have. We all have preferences.


----------



## CloudClan

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Mar 16 2009, 06:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746513


> Carina I do agree. Of course for many years the Marcris stamp has been on our dogs. If I believe what I read it would mainly be from Risqué. What I am thinking about for example is Tajon brought in a stud from Africa not long ago, many of Richelieu's are from South Amer. Long time breeders reach for new blood every once in a while. So all their babies are not the same. I'm not well versed in breeding practices so I don't know the specifics, but I see something new in pedigrees often.
> 
> And then too you take 4 puppies in one litter. Do they look just alike? Not that I've seen. Shoni had a brother and 2 sisters and he is different from them. I'm aware that breeders have a look they prefer or even strive for, but don't think attaching their kennel name means they all are the one I would choose. I may not be saying this clearly enough. I guess for me it just means I love Shoni beyond words, and I love how he looks, but I can't imagine saying because most everyone in his pedigree is a Divine or Marcris named dog I would stick to that to get my next one. I would check with every breeder I like to see what they have available at the time I'm ready. It isn't like saying (for me) that because I favor Fords I will only be looking at Ford to buy in the future. The 'brand' doesn't stick to a dog like that, firstly because they are living individuals, and secondly because the breeder isn't using all the same "parts" every time they make one.
> 
> If we look at all our pedigrees here on SM we discover most are somewhere related and that for instance the Divines used Maltangel, Pashes, Marcris, Hi-Lite, Rhapsody, Wesglyn, Senoj's, and many more, and so did just about all today's breeders. They choose individuals for their breeding program to either show up a certain feature or play down a certain fault. So every mom doesn't get bred to the same stud, but they all have the same kennel name. That group of breeding dogs are only bred for a short time and new ones are added. During the process the breeders are learning and growing and even changing their idea of their look. Maybe because of what is winning even. What is popular changes. (I've already said there is at least one exception in Bonnie's Angels).
> 
> So I just prefer to stick with looking at individuals and not limit it to a kennel name. I didn't ever say there was something 'wrong' with liking a certain look. You could in most cases find what you like about a look in many kennels depending on which particular litter they have. We all have preferences.[/B]


 :goodpost:
You are absolutely right. I think the analogy of a "brand" name is an apt one. Sometimes it seems like we throw around kennel names like we use the term "Coach" bag. The reality is that it should be more about the breeder and the rapport and trust you have in them. Plus, it should be about educating yourself about all aspects not just "looks." But then we are lucky, you and I, to have our two very gorgeous boys. :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Mar 16 2009, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746532


> :goodpost:
> You are absolutely right. I think the analogy of a "brand" name is an apt one. Sometimes it seems like we throw around kennel names like we use the term "Coach" bag. The reality is that it should be more about the breeder and the rapport and trust you have in them. Plus, it should be about educating yourself about all aspects not just "looks." But then we are lucky, you and I, to have our two very gorgeous boys. :wub:[/B]


 :thumbsup: Yes, we are! :drinkup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

One breeder that hasn't been mentioned, but that I like a lot is Dian at MiDi.


----------



## sassy's mommy

Angel Maltese (Bonnie Palmer)


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Mar 16 2009, 07:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746532


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Mar 16 2009, 06:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746513





> Carina I do agree. Of course for many years the Marcris stamp has been on our dogs. If I believe what I read it would mainly be from Risqué. What I am thinking about for example is Tajon brought in a stud from Africa not long ago, many of Richelieu's are from South Amer. Long time breeders reach for new blood every once in a while. So all their babies are not the same. I'm not well versed in breeding practices so I don't know the specifics, but I see something new in pedigrees often.
> 
> And then too you take 4 puppies in one litter. Do they look just alike? Not that I've seen. Shoni had a brother and 2 sisters and he is different from them. I'm aware that breeders have a look they prefer or even strive for, but don't think attaching their kennel name means they all are the one I would choose. I may not be saying this clearly enough. I guess for me it just means I love Shoni beyond words, and I love how he looks, but I can't imagine saying because most everyone in his pedigree is a Divine or Marcris named dog I would stick to that to get my next one. I would check with every breeder I like to see what they have available at the time I'm ready. It isn't like saying (for me) that because I favor Fords I will only be looking at Ford to buy in the future. The 'brand' doesn't stick to a dog like that, firstly because they are living individuals, and secondly because the breeder isn't using all the same "parts" every time they make one.
> 
> If we look at all our pedigrees here on SM we discover most are somewhere related and that for instance the Divines used Maltangel, Pashes, Marcris, Hi-Lite, Rhapsody, Wesglyn, Senoj's, and many more, and so did just about all today's breeders. They choose individuals for their breeding program to either show up a certain feature or play down a certain fault. So every mom doesn't get bred to the same stud, but they all have the same kennel name. That group of breeding dogs are only bred for a short time and new ones are added. During the process the breeders are learning and growing and even changing their idea of their look. Maybe because of what is winning even. What is popular changes. (I've already said there is at least one exception in Bonnie's Angels).
> 
> So I just prefer to stick with looking at individuals and not limit it to a kennel name. I didn't ever say there was something 'wrong' with liking a certain look. You could in most cases find what you like about a look in many kennels depending on which particular litter they have. We all have preferences.[/B]


 :goodpost:
You are absolutely right. I think the analogy of a "brand" name is an apt one. Sometimes it seems like we throw around kennel names like we use the term "Coach" bag. The reality is that it should be more about the breeder and the rapport and trust you have in them. Plus, it should be about educating yourself about all aspects not just "looks." But then we are lucky, you and I, to have our two very gorgeous boys. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I agree! When I was looking for a malt, Gigi was EVERYTHING I was looking for in a maltese. No, she may not be from a top breeder. But her breeder was soooo knowledgable, she had been showing/breeding maltese since 1973. She doesn't show as much anymore, all her show dogs go with handlers. She says ALL her malts are her babies, they watch tv on the couch with her and they sleep in her bed at night. Her breeder really knew how to choose the best for her breeding program and she still has malts living with her in their teens! She knows MOST the dogs in Gigi's pedigree. Gigi's pedigree consist of Marcris, Tamar, and Silkess dogs, but mostly Marcris. That doesn't matter to me, I just know when I first saw her, I said she was the most beautiful maltese I had ever seen. I love all her features and her personality couldn't be more perfect! She is THE SWEETEST dog in the world. Her breeder studied to be a vet tech so her dogs are the healthiest and are fed an all natural diet. I wouldn't hesitate getting another malt from her anyday! :heart:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Mar 16 2009, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746567


> One breeder that hasn't been mentioned, but that I like a lot is Dian at MiDi.[/B]



I second Dian from MiDis!!! And I am not bias at all that she owns Bella's sire.


----------



## 3Maltmom

Casa del Caca (Deb Padilla)

I've also heard she has a few available. They are all trained in agility. Deb said they weave all over the house.

Any questions, please call Joplin. I will be more than happy to accept applicants. 

_Joplin!!! get off the computer, and quit trying to sell LBB!!! ~ Deb

_Now, for Deb's choice, that would be tough. There are so many wonderful breeders.
I do love Bonnie Palmer, Tajon, and to be honest the list goes on and on. No matter the distance, close or far,
much research needs to be done.


----------



## Deborah

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 16 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746653


> Casa del Caca (Deb Padilla)
> 
> I've also heard she has a few available. They are all trained in agility. Deb said they weave all over the house.
> 
> Any questions, please call Joplin. I will be more than happy to accept applicants.
> 
> _Joplin!!! get off the computer, and quit trying to sell LBB!!! _ ~ Deb[/B]


----------



## Lacie's Mom

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 16 2009, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746653


> Casa del Caca (Deb Padilla)
> 
> I've also heard she has a few available. They are all trained in agility. Deb said they weave all over the house.
> 
> Any questions, please call Joplin. I will be more than happy to accept applicants.
> 
> _Joplin!!! get off the computer, and quit trying to sell LBB!!! ~ Deb
> 
> _Now, for Deb's choice, that would be tough. There are so many wonderful breeders.
> I do love Bonnie Palmer, Tajon, and to be honest the list goes on and on. No matter the distance, close or far,
> much research needs to be done.[/B]


I've been trying and trying to find Casa del Caca on the web, but the search engines aren't coming up with anything. If you know anything about this Deb Padilla "character", would you please let her know that I'm looking for a very cute male that is blind but has false eyes that can be put on or taken off at will. I'm sure that this Joplin person/furbaby will be happy to learn that someone wants LBB. :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Mar 17 2009, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747035


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 16 2009, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746653





> Casa del Caca (Deb Padilla)
> 
> I've also heard she has a few available. They are all trained in agility. Deb said they weave all over the house.
> 
> Any questions, please call Joplin. I will be more than happy to accept applicants.
> 
> _Joplin!!! get off the computer, and quit trying to sell LBB!!! ~ Deb
> 
> _Now, for Deb's choice, that would be tough. There are so many wonderful breeders.
> I do love Bonnie Palmer, Tajon, and to be honest the list goes on and on. No matter the distance, close or far,
> much research needs to be done.[/B]


I've been trying and trying to find Casa del Caca on the web, but the search engines aren't coming up with anything. If you know anything about this Deb Padilla "character", would you please let her know that I'm looking for a very cute male that is blind but has false eyes that can be put on or taken off at will. I'm sure that this Joplin person/furbaby will be happy to learn that someone wants LBB. :biggrin:  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh yes, you may certainly contact me directly at: JoplinWantsLBBgone.com 

I believe we have the perfect dog for you. I am in charge of all applications, and home visits. So we'll just by-pass that part. You are approved.

Congratulations on your new addition.

[attachment=50070:Billyfak...gue_copy.jpg]

_Joplin!!! What the he** is wrong with you ~ Deb_


----------



## nikkivong

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 17 2009, 04:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747193


> [attachment=50070:Billyfak...gue_copy.jpg]
> 
> _Joplin!!! What the he** is wrong with you ~ Deb_[/B]


what an awesome picture of LBB!!!! he has the MOST gorgeous eyes!!!!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle

I wouldnt have to go far I absoultly Love Divine Maltese!!! And not only are they close by their babies are to die for. I also like clabec maltese in fl


----------



## diamonds mommy

Health and etc is very important to me but so are looks!!! I like my babies to look like they have their very own personality and "attitude". 

I'm TOTALLY in love with Casanova! I stare at his siggy all the time he is so gorgeous :wub2:! And Cosy is so beautiful! I have definitely chosen to get my next baby from Bonnies angels next year! I love the look she strives to acheive!!! :wub:

But I do think ALL maltese are beautiful no matter who the breeder is!!!


----------



## gatiger40

I love the look of all of Bonnie Palmer's Angels on the board. If I ever get another I would go with her. She seems to have the most consistent look to her dogs. I also like the smaller side of standard and her angels seem to fall into that range.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

I would LOVE a puppy from here also:

http://www.shinemore.com/ 

They remind me soo much of Gigi LOL 

If only I lived in Korea....


----------



## mysugarbears

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 21 2009, 07:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749363


> I would LOVE a puppy from here also:
> 
> http://www.shinemore.com/
> 
> They remind me soo much of Gigi LOL
> 
> If only I lived in Korea....[/B]



If i remember right "Shinemore" has "Angel Maltese" in their line. Please correct me if i'm wrong about that. I thought i read it somewhere, but can't remember where i read it. I may have it mixed up with someone else.


----------



## twoleeighs

I'm thinking I would go Chalet de Maltese, or Chrisman. Vivi is from Bonnie Palmer, and I love her dearly, so perhaps another Angel...have to start saving up!


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ May 14 2009, 01:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776320


> I'm thinking I would go Chalet de Maltese, or Chrisman. Vivi is from Bonnie Palmer, and I love her dearly, so perhaps another Angel...have to start saving up![/B]


I believe Susie Pham/Chalet has retired from breeding.


----------



## roxybaby22

When I get my next baby in a year or so, I will definitely, without hesitation, get her from Angel Maltese (Bonnie Palmer). I love her look and have emailed her and she seems like the nicest lady. She is very laid back and relatable according to my impression of her email response.

I love her Malts' look and wish any Angel owner would POST MORE PICS!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

here's my list, I want one from each one  well I can wish right :yes: 

1. Kandi Maltese 
2. Angel Maltese ( Ava and Cosy and Casanova :wub: )
3. Chrisman Maltese (I love the look)
4. Bellarata Maltese ( love Stacy's babies :heart: all of them)
5. Korean Maltese are just beautiful
with that said I would be honored to be a mom to any of these :yes: 

But I feel so BLESSESD to have my Matilda :heart: and B&B :heart:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I will be getting my next maltese from the Animal Welfare Society or from a maltese rescue. But if DH wasn't such a stickler for rescues I would steal Ava from Pat, Cee-Cee from Dianne, and Bently from Sue (oh, and Jett too, and Cosy, and London - I love them all!!!)


----------



## The A Team

:brownbag: I am a spoiled Brat.


I have the sweetest, most beautiful girl I've ever seen. Somewhere, sometime in my lifetime....I must have done something really good. And I will appreciate this tiny girl, Ava, every day for all of her life....

And I also have a new friend -

Bonnie and I (and Ava) after spending 12 fun hours together! The day I got my Ava. We look alittle weathered, but - my goodness, what a great day we had!
[attachment=54217:Bonnie__...again_rs.jpg]

My sweet Ava.
[attachment=54216:Ava_Baby_6_09_rs.jpg]

Miracles do happen. All you have to do is....believe. :two thumbs up:


----------



## princessre

If distance were not a factor, I might drop by Korea and check out this beautiful little baby that Briana shared with me-- just to see if a Maltese can really look like that (Whitefairy Maltese):

[attachment=59749:asia.jpg]


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I think that most of the breeders mentioned here are great. But I think that when we move, I might consider getting a rescue. There are so many that need homes these days.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 19 2009, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864315


> If distance were not a factor, I might drop by Korea and check out this beautiful little baby that Briana shared with me-- just to see if a Maltese can really look like that (Whitefairy Maltese):
> 
> [attachment=59749:asia.jpg][/B]


I am SO curious what she will look like when she is older! :wub: Moshi melo's new baby is from Shinemore, and she is GORGEOUS! I told her to post some pics to the forum.... 
I would love a baby from some many Korean or Japanese Maltese breeders as well!


----------



## CloudClan

QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 19 2009, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864315


> If distance were not a factor, I might drop by Korea and check out this beautiful little baby that Briana shared with me-- just to see if a Maltese can really look like that (Whitefairy Maltese):
> 
> [attachment=59749:asia.jpg][/B]


I was looking at this face and to me it looks more like a Japanese Chin in composition than a Maltese. Maybe she will grow into it a bit more. I think Chin are adorable, but I like the black ears and black fur mask on them as well. I did look up the breeder Whitefairy Maltese and most of them are darling and have more standard Maltese faces. :innocent:


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Dec 19 2009, 01:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864359


> QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 19 2009, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864315





> If distance were not a factor, I might drop by Korea and check out this beautiful little baby that Briana shared with me-- just to see if a Maltese can really look like that (Whitefairy Maltese):
> 
> [attachment=59749:asia.jpg][/B]


I was looking at this face and to me it looks more like a Japanese Chin in composition than a Maltese. Maybe she will grow into it a bit more. I think Chin's are adorable, but I like the black ears and black fur mask on them as well. I did look up the breeder Whitefairy Maltese and most of them are darling and have more standard Maltese faces. :innocent:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I thought she looked like precious Cosy when she was a baby but I don't know, maybe Brit will see this. I am very curious as to how she would look like when she is grown too. 

I absolutely love her boy Grudge. http://www.whitefairy.net/new1.htm

If only I could travel to Korea and get him! LOL


----------



## MaryH

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Dec 19 2009, 01:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864359


> QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 19 2009, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864315





> If distance were not a factor, I might drop by Korea and check out this beautiful little baby that Briana shared with me-- just to see if a Maltese can really look like that (Whitefairy Maltese):
> 
> [attachment=59749:asia.jpg][/B]


I was looking at this face and to me it looks more like a Japanese Chin in composition than a Maltese. Maybe she will grow into it a bit more. I think Chin's are adorable, but I like the black ears and black fur mask on them as well. I did look up the breeder Whitefairy Maltese and most of them are darling and have more standard Maltese faces. :innocent: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry, Carina, but I have to disagree about this being more of a Chin face. I'm hoping that this photo is just a really, really bad photoshop job. Chin, like Maltese, have both eyes placed on the front of the face, are of equal size, and are in proportion to the rest of the face. This Maltese has one huge eye and the other looks like it's growing out of the side of the head.

MaryH


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (MaryH @ Dec 19 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864367


> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Dec 19 2009, 01:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864359





> QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 19 2009, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864315





> If distance were not a factor, I might drop by Korea and check out this beautiful little baby that Briana shared with me-- just to see if a Maltese can really look like that (Whitefairy Maltese):
> 
> [attachment=59749:asia.jpg][/B]


I was looking at this face and to me it looks more like a Japanese Chin in composition than a Maltese. Maybe she will grow into it a bit more. I think Chin's are adorable, but I like the black ears and black fur mask on them as well. I did look up the breeder Whitefairy Maltese and most of them are darling and have more standard Maltese faces. :innocent: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry, Carina, but I have to disagree about this being more of a Chin face. I'm hoping that this photo is just a really, really bad photoshop job. Chin, like Maltese, have both eyes placed on the front of the face, are of equal size, and are in proportion to the rest of the face. This Maltese has one huge eye and the other looks like it's growing out of the side of the head.

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't know if told Sophia wrong or not, but my mistake, this baby is from Snow County Maltese. She has many babydoll faced maltese but this is the smallest I have seen. I personally would prefer the muzzle a little longer, just so it can look more maltese-ish, but I knew how Sophia likes her malts LOL and sent her some pics of different malts from different breeders in Asia. Some people like it even tinier. The tinier the muzzle, the more human baby-ish it looks. I don't think they have a website but here's more pictures from her facebook: http://www.facebook.com/inbox/?ref=mb#/alb...100000324051648

And I've already asked her about her photography and if she has adobe photoshop as an editing program, and no she uses another program.


----------



## Cosy

Cosy did NOT look like that as a baby. I don't know that I buy that photo to be honest.
The perspective is off between the eyes and the nose photo wise. Cosy had more nose
and her eyes match. LOL! I think sometimes photos are deceiving. Cosy has a muzzle.
It's shorter than some but her mustache is very thick and tends to give even more of
the impression of a shorter face. She also has a moderate size eye (well both of them..lol).

When it comes down to it. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I be holdin' Cosy. 

On the topic of certain looks in certain lines. Yes, some breeders have certain looks BUT
they also get other looks. We've only seen a small amount of dogs from different breeders
on here. Even Bonnie gets different looks.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 19 2009, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864371


> Cosy did NOT look like that as a baby. I don't know that I buy that photo to be honest.
> The perspective is off between the eyes and the nose photo wise. Cosy had more nose
> and her eyes match. LOL! I think sometimes photos are deceiving. Cosy has a muzzle.
> It's shorter than some but her mustache is very thick and tends to give even more of
> the impression of a shorter face. She also has a moderate size eye (well both of them..lol).
> 
> When it comes down to it. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I be holdin' Cosy.
> 
> On the topic of certain looks in certain lines. Yes, some breeders have certain looks BUT
> they also get other looks. We've only seen a small amount of dogs from different breeders
> on here. Even Bonnie gets different looks.[/B]


:goodpost: I was hoping you would see this and correct me if I was wrong!  I remeber seeing Cosy's baby pic awhile ago and I thought you had a baby picture of the Cosy in your album, but you didn't.


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 19 2009, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864370


> I don't know if told Sophia wrong or not, but my mistake, this baby is from Snow County Maltese.[/B]


Oops, sorry Briana if I said White Fairy instead of Snow County. Somehow they sounded exactly the same to me. 

Brit makes a good point about the perspective of the eye being off! Good catch-- I thought something looked off!! Although even if the left eye were only as big as the right eye (i.e. same size, instead of twice the size :smrofl: ), that would still be one SUPER ADORABLE puppy!! :wub: But that's just me...what do I know?!! To each her own!


----------



## moshi melo

QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 19 2009, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864383


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 19 2009, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864370





> I don't know if told Sophia wrong or not, but my mistake, this baby is from Snow County Maltese.[/B]


Oops, sorry Briana if I said White Fairy instead of Snow County. Somehow they sounded exactly the same to me. 

Brit makes a good point about the perspective of the eye being off! Good catch-- I thought something looked off!! Although even if the left eye were only as big as the right eye (i.e. same size, instead of twice the size :smrofl: ), that would still be one SUPER ADORABLE puppy!! :wub: But that's just me...what do I know?!! To each her own!
[/B][/QUOTE]
That puppy is so adorable but it looks a bit like a Shih Tzu to me, with a tiny nose and short, short muzzle.. It'll most likely grow into it more and be stunning. Either way, he's super cute and the only way to tell if it was photo shop is for Sophia to get the puppy! I think Cas needs a little brother!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Just to let you know, she has a muzzle too, just an itty bitty one. I think the difference between with Chins and Shih Tzus is that their bottom jaws go out more than their upper one. Here's a better picture:


----------



## remy

i love her baby doll face and her short muzzle....swoon :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 19 2009, 04:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864394


> Just to let you know, she has a muzzle too, just an itty bitty one. I think the difference between with Chins and Shih Tzus is that their bottom jaws go out more than their upper one. Here's a better picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Gorgeous! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: She doesn't look like a Chin or Tzu to me either, plus muzzles tend to grow as they get older.


----------



## almitra

What a major cutie!


----------



## moshi melo

So cute!!! Little button face!! Yeah, Shih Tzu's have an undershot. So cute, is it a boy? Shiloh's muzzle has gotten a smidge longer now.


----------



## lovesophie

OMG, that baby is so darn cute! He/she doesn't even look real. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou

Whitefairy does have some gorgeous Maltese! 

http://www.whitefairy.net/new1.htm


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 19 2009, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864494


> Whitefairy does have some gorgeous Maltese!
> 
> http://www.whitefairy.net/new1.htm[/B]


Yes, but you can't what you were looking at because the link never changes!


----------



## jmm

Head
Of medium length and in proportion to the size of the dog. The skull is slightly rounded on top, the stop moderate. The drop ears are rather low set and heavily feathered with long hair that hangs close to the head. Eyes are set not too far apart; they are very dark and round, their black rims enhancing the gentle yet alert expression. The muzzle is of medium length, fine and tapered but not snipy.The nose is black. The teeth meet in an even, edge-to-edge bite, or in a scissors bite.

This is what the AKC standard says about a Maltese head.


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 19 2009, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864500


> Head
> Of medium length and in proportion to the size of the dog. The skull is slightly rounded on top, the stop moderate. The drop ears are rather low set and heavily feathered with long hair that hangs close to the head. Eyes are set not too far apart; they are very dark and round, their black rims enhancing the gentle yet alert expression. The muzzle is of medium length, fine and tapered but not snipy.The nose is black. The teeth meet in an even, edge-to-edge bite, or in a scissors bite.
> 
> This is what the AKC standard says about a Maltese head.[/B]


Thank you, Jackie, for the gentle reminder. (Slapping myself on the wrist.) I bet pet people are totally infuriating to breeders.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I love the baby doll face but to me, I'm really fearful that breeders may go too far with the baby doll face. I really don't want to see Malts with such wide set eyes and short muzzles that they are mistaken for "teacup" :yucky: Tzu's. And Brit brings up a really good point. I think sometimes the muzzles on some Malts may look even shorter due to a really thick mustache. Forgive me if I’m wrong, but one of the big complaints about some of these ‘designer’ breeds trying to become a recognized AKC breed is that there is no consistent look. So couldn’t the popularity of the ‘baby doll’ face and breeders going for an extreme baby doll face do that to the Maltese? Also, is there a possibility of breeding in potential health problems by doing this? I worry about the shorter muzzles and respiratory problems.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Sharon said that 50+ years ago maltese used to have babydoll faces. Wonder why they have more moderate muzzles now... "And anyone who has seen pictures from the past have seen pictures of the Aennchen Antonelli (Aennchen's Maltese) Maltese who were renowned for their beautiful "baby-doll" heads and their very small size. So tinies and baby-doll heads are definitely not something new."

And I agree with Crystal, I don't want them to go too far with the etreme breeding. I do not want them to start looking like shih tzus.


----------



## princessre

Honestly I would not spend too much time worrying about the baby doll face....it is really rare!!


----------



## jmm

Our standard is fairly vague. It allows for interpretation by breeders which brings the variety of styles in our breed. 

As far as heads and health, here are some thoughts.

Overly domed "apple" heads require a degree of hydrocephalus. A very mild degree is already considered "normal" for a Maltese by radiologists. The further you go, the more likely you are to encounter neurological problems including Chiari malformation/SM and seizures. 

Eyes that "pop out"...can actually pop out...and require surgery to be put back in or removed (usually when you put it back in they pop out again). They are also more prone to injuries such as trauma causing ulcerations. Our breed already is prone to some eyelid/eyelash abnormalities (distichiasis, entropion). Adding any extra skin in the corners of the eyes by overly large eyes can cause these things. 

The more brachycephalic (smush nosed) you get the more likely you are to have breathing problems from elongated soft palates and stenotic nares. This is generally not a Maltese problem. 

Extreme abnormalities in bites can require dental work to prevent canines from digging into the gums. Extreme crowding of teeth can cause dental disease (tartar gets stuck between teeth, teeth with shallow roots get rotten or fall out, etc.). 

I feel that heads that are true to our standard, regardless of style, are a healthy representation. Unlike breeds such as the English Bulldog or Shar Pei where the standard includes problems, I feel the Maltese should be a picture of moderation.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 19 2009, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864562


> Our standard is fairly vague. It allows for interpretation by breeders which brings the variety of styles in our breed.
> 
> As far as heads and health, here are some thoughts.
> 
> Overly domed "apple" heads require a degree of hydrocephalus. A very mild degree is already considered "normal" for a Maltese by radiologists. The further you go, the more likely you are to encounter neurological problems including Chiari malformation/SM and seizures.
> 
> Eyes that "pop out"...can actually pop out...and require surgery to be put back in or removed (usually when you put it back in they pop out again). They are also more prone to injuries such as trauma causing ulcerations. Our breed already is prone to some eyelid/eyelash abnormalities (distichiasis, entropion). Adding any extra skin in the corners of the eyes by overly large eyes can cause these things.
> 
> The more brachycephalic (smush nosed) you get the more likely you are to have breathing problems from elongated soft palates and stenotic nares. This is generally not a Maltese problem.
> 
> Extreme abnormalities in bites can require dental work to prevent canines from digging into the gums. Extreme crowding of teeth can cause dental disease (tartar gets stuck between teeth, teeth with shallow roots get rotten or fall out, etc.).
> 
> I feel that heads that are true to our standard, regardless of style, are a healthy representation. Unlike breeds such as the English Bulldog or Shar Pei where the standard includes problems, I feel the Maltese should be a picture of moderation.[/B]


 :goodpost:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 19 2009, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864536


> I love the baby doll face but to me, I'm really fearful that breeders may go too far with the baby doll face. I really don't want to see Malts with such wide set eyes and short muzzles that they are mistaken for "teacup" :yucky: Tzu's. And Brit brings up a really good point. I think sometimes the muzzles on some Malts may look even shorter due to a really thick mustache. Forgive me if I’m wrong, but one of the big complaints about some of these ‘designer’ breeds trying to become a recognized AKC breed is that there is no consistent look. So couldn’t the popularity of the ‘baby doll’ face and breeders going for an extreme baby doll face do that to the Maltese? Also, is there a possibility of breeding in potential health problems by doing this? I worry about the shorter muzzles and respiratory problems.[/B]


Thought I should make sure everyone knew that the 'yucky' face was to the word teacup and NOT Tzu's. I think Tzu's are adorable. :wub:


----------



## CloudClan

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 19 2009, 09:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864566


> QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 19 2009, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864562





> Our standard is fairly vague. It allows for interpretation by breeders which brings the variety of styles in our breed.
> 
> As far as heads and health, here are some thoughts.
> 
> Overly domed "apple" heads require a degree of hydrocephalus. A very mild degree is already considered "normal" for a Maltese by radiologists. The further you go, the more likely you are to encounter neurological problems including Chiari malformation/SM and seizures.
> 
> Eyes that "pop out"...can actually pop out...and require surgery to be put back in or removed (usually when you put it back in they pop out again). They are also more prone to injuries such as trauma causing ulcerations. Our breed already is prone to some eyelid/eyelash abnormalities (distichiasis, entropion). Adding any extra skin in the corners of the eyes by overly large eyes can cause these things.
> 
> The more brachycephalic (smush nosed) you get the more likely you are to have breathing problems from elongated soft palates and stenotic nares. This is generally not a Maltese problem.
> 
> Extreme abnormalities in bites can require dental work to prevent canines from digging into the gums. Extreme crowding of teeth can cause dental disease (tartar gets stuck between teeth, teeth with shallow roots get rotten or fall out, etc.).
> 
> I feel that heads that are true to our standard, regardless of style, are a healthy representation. Unlike breeds such as the English Bulldog or Shar Pei where the standard includes problems, I feel the Maltese should be a picture of moderation.[/B]


 :goodpost:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree. Very :goodpost: 

I think that breeders need to be mindful of the ideal of health before they appeal to any kind of market for certain styles _fads_ that may be coveted by a pet buying public.


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 19 2009, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864545


> Honestly I would not spend too much time worrying about the baby doll face....it is really rare!![/B]



ROTFL! You crack me up, Sophia! LOLOL

It really is more rare than people think. Long ago when there were shorter faces there were
also a lot of hydrocephalic dogs as well as other problems. Breeders worked on that and 
now it's more moderate for the most part. A short muzzle doesn't mean there could be 
problems. It's just shorter and all breeders (reputable) get them from time to time. Some
a little more than others but in the ring you will see a more moderate face as the standard
describes.


----------



## jmm

Just remind yourselves...you are looking for a Maltese Puppy...not a lemur LOL
http://www.moneduloides.com/images/goodmans.jpg


----------



## Moxie'smom

LOL


----------



## ilovemymaltese

I prefer bush babies opposed to lemurs. If only his face was a little flatter, like a human baby's....LOL 










but anyways... :back2topic:


----------



## Cosy

Here's a puppy pic of Cosy. However, she doesn't look like a Lemur. 
[attachment=59824:Cosypup.jpg]


----------



## iheartbisou

Cosy looks like a white fluff of LOVE!! :wub: 


Briana- Did the breeder of the Malt you posted, say that she _had_ doctored that photo with a photo editing software? Is that what you were saying? You asked her if she used photoshop and she said she used another program- so that photo was actually edited - or she just uses one in general? Sorry- I'm confused here.


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 20 2009, 02:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864651


> Here's a puppy pic of Cosy. However, she doesn't look like a Lemur. [/B]


 :wub: :wub: :wub: Cosy was an adorable pup. Is it just me, or does it look like over time her eyes got bigger and nose got even smaller? How is that!? 

Cosy is so perfect. If only she could be cloned. No breeding necessary!


----------



## almitra

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Dec 19 2009, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864601


> LOL[/B]


Just had to say I love Moxie's Star of David!


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 20 2009, 03:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864679


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 20 2009, 02:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864651





> Here's a puppy pic of Cosy. However, she doesn't look like a Lemur. [/B]


 :wub: :wub: :wub: Cosy was an adorable pup. Is it just me, or does it look like over time her eyes got bigger and nose got even smaller? How is that!? 

Cosy is so perfect. If only she could be cloned. No breeding necessary!
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL No. Here nose didn't get smaller nor her eyes bigger. I think it's just the pic or maybe the lighting. Her eyes are medium size.
The black part of the nose sometimes looks larger than it is due to lack of perspective in the pic. She has the smallest nose I've ever seen. LOL (I don't mean muzzle)
Don't worry, Sophia. You'll find your baby girl.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 20 2009, 03:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864664


> Cosy looks like a white fluff of LOVE!! :wub:
> 
> 
> Briana- Did the breeder of the Malt you posted, say that she _had_ doctored that photo with a photo editing software? Is that what you were saying? You asked her if she used photoshop and she said she used another program- so that photo was actually edited - or she just uses one in general? Sorry- I'm confused here.[/B]


LOL it does sound confusing. But first I asked her what camera she used, then I asked her if she used photoshop as an editing program and she said "I mostly use "Photo scape".
only for color Correction. 
and Letters for print using Photoshop.
but impotant that take good pictures. "

I can tell she deff. enhanced the color. That picture is so bright it almost blends the pup with the background! 

And Brit, I just LOVE blue on maltese! Perfect picture! :wub:


----------



## Maglily

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 19 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864536


> I love the baby doll face but to me, I'm really fearful that breeders may go too far with the baby doll face. I really don't want to see Malts with such wide set eyes and short muzzles that they are mistaken for "teacup" :yucky: Tzu's. And Brit brings up a really good point. I think sometimes the muzzles on some Malts may look even shorter due to a really thick mustache. Forgive me if I’m wrong, but one of the big complaints about some of these ‘designer’ breeds trying to become a recognized AKC breed is that there is no consistent look. So couldn’t the popularity of the ‘baby doll’ face and breeders going for an extreme baby doll face do that to the Maltese? Also, is there a possibility of breeding in potential health problems by doing this? I worry about the shorter muzzles and respiratory problems.[/B]




This brings to mind that a breeder is sometimes said to have their own look. What about the standard if they are going for their own look? The characteristics of that look, might be within the standard dimensions allowed, I really don't know. If some have a baby doll look and some more of the usual looking Maltese, where is the breeding to the standard come in? Note that I may not be expressing my point very well, but it is just a thought.


----------



## scrapmaltese

QUOTE (Maglily @ Dec 20 2009, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864839


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 19 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864536





> I love the baby doll face but to me, I'm really fearful that breeders may go too far with the baby doll face. I really don't want to see Malts with such wide set eyes and short muzzles that they are mistaken for "teacup" :yucky: Tzu's. And Brit brings up a really good point. I think sometimes the muzzles on some Malts may look even shorter due to a really thick mustache. Forgive me if I’m wrong, but one of the big complaints about some of these ‘designer’ breeds trying to become a recognized AKC breed is that there is no consistent look. So couldn’t the popularity of the ‘baby doll’ face and breeders going for an extreme baby doll face do that to the Maltese? Also, is there a possibility of breeding in potential health problems by doing this? I worry about the shorter muzzles and respiratory problems.[/B]




This brings to mind that a breeder is sometimes said to have their own look. What about the standard if they are going for their own look? The characteristics of that look, might be within the standard dimensions allowed, I really don't know. If some have a baby doll look and some more of the usual looking Maltese, where is the breeding to the standard come in? Note that I may not be expressing my point very well, but it is just a thought.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## bellasmummy

I would love a benatone maltese here in the UK. Bella has quite a few relatives who are benatone champs (at the moment) and it is in her line (ie grandparents etc) but id love a ''proper'' one :wub: :wub: 

I also saw alngel maltese in america and they were stunning! :biggrin: :wub:


----------



## scrapmaltese

QUOTE (Maglily @ Dec 20 2009, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864839


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 19 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864536





> I love the baby doll face but to me, I'm really fearful that breeders may go too far with the baby doll face. I really don't want to see Malts with such wide set eyes and short muzzles that they are mistaken for "teacup" :yucky: Tzu's. And Brit brings up a really good point. I think sometimes the muzzles on some Malts may look even shorter due to a really thick mustache. Forgive me if I’m wrong, but one of the big complaints about some of these ‘designer’ breeds trying to become a recognized AKC breed is that there is no consistent look. So couldn’t the popularity of the ‘baby doll’ face and breeders going for an extreme baby doll face do that to the Maltese? Also, is there a possibility of breeding in potential health problems by doing this? I worry about the shorter muzzles and respiratory problems.[/B]




This brings to mind that a breeder is sometimes said to have their own look. What about the standard if they are going for their own look? The characteristics of that look, might be within the standard dimensions allowed, I really don't know.  If some have a baby doll look and some more of the usual looking Maltese, where is the breeding to the standard come in? Note that I may not be expressing my point very well, but it is just a thought.
[/B][/QUOTE]

As a breeder for the past 10 years I read this post with interest (and appreciate the positive comments on Jacob Maltese dogs). This particular comment made me want to reply. I frequently hear that my dogs have a "Jacob Maltese look" and I am always amazed by this comment. I have never tried to breed a look. I have tried to breed dogs that are healthy and within the standard and yes I like large dark eyes and sweet espressions but I also like a solid dog that moves accross a show ring like they own it. What I think happens when people say a breeder has a "look" is that the breeder has achieved consistency in their breeding program therefore the dogs they produce look more alike than different. When I first started breeding I would have dogs in a litter that were totally different from each other. As I sought out the best and bred them to the best I got more consistency in puppies in an individual litter and my litters starting looking more alike as well. Ten years later maybe I do "have a look". I do enjoy the fact that now when I have a litter of puppies I usually have puppies that all look very similar - it is a nice problem to have difficulty "picking the best puppy" because they are all so similar (and usually all really nice too if I do say so - LOL).

Thanks for sharing!
Debbie Cleckley www.jacobmaltese.com


----------



## Orla

I love the look of the shinemore malts in Korea - they're faces are amazing :wub: 
I have no idea about their body structure but if its as nice as their faces then a shinemore pup would be my first choice.

I also love Divine maltese :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou

For me, without question I'd go to Divine Maltese or Marcris- if price/distance wasn't an issue.


----------



## mi_ku_5

I would say Richelieu. I read an article that asked 3 or 4 top breeders about their program and the breed in general. Ms. Fernandes said she was concerned about the trend towards tiny show dogs and the possibility of increased C-sections. I really liked that b/c it says she is more concerned about the dogs and the breed's welfare, than the trends in the show ring or pet markets. At the same time she shows and does well, instead of sitting on the couch whining about show politics of trends. I really respect that. I also love Mary H's posts here and have the utmost respect for her. I can't say for sure that I've seen any of her dogs, but she seems like a very knowledgable and caring breeder.


----------



## MaryH

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Feb 18 2010, 01:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887281


> I would say Richelieu. I read an article that asked 3 or 4 top breeders about their program and the breed in general. Ms. Fernandes said she was concerned about the trend towards tiny show dogs and the possibility of increased C-sections. I really liked that b/c it says she is more concerned about the dogs and the breed's welfare, than the trends in the show ring or pet markets. At the same time she shows and does well, instead of sitting on the couch whining about show politics of trends. I really respect that. I also love Mary H's posts here and have the utmost respect for her. I can't say for sure that I've seen any of her dogs, but she seems like a very knowledgable and caring breeder.[/B]


Thanks so much for your kind words. I, too, have the utmost respect for Pat Keen Fernandes. My love for this breed started with my first dog, Andy, who I got via rescue 11+ years ago, then came Grace, and then Skipper, also rescue dogs and all spayed/neutered. These three led me down the roads to obedience, agility, therapy dog work, and to forming a small local Maltese rescue group with friends. It was my involvement in rescue, networking with others in rescue, and forums like this that raised my awareness about liver shunt/MVD and other health concerns in our breed. My avatar here is a picture of my dog Timmy, my first "well-bred" dog who I got from a local very small show/hobby breeder, and he led me to the conformation ring. It took me another number of years before I ever thought of breeding, spending much of that time learning all that I could about canine health and genetics, and have bred on a very limited basis since, and only then because I've wanted something for myself. I have two girls who I'm showing now (Bonnet who I bred and Sprite who came from Szilvi Grof of Marquess Maltese in Hungary), and a third, Apple, who I also bred, who is growing coat and will get shown when she's ready. I posted pictures of Bonnet and Sprite here on SM back in November when Bonnet had a very "winning" weekend, and will post their finishing pictures if/when that happens. I won't ever have a big breeding program in large part because I work outside of the home and want to always have adequate time to play with, care for, train and, most importantly, hang out with all my best buddies. For these same reasons, I really only show locally, so that I am here for my non-show dogs, too.

MaryH


----------



## dazzlindoll

amby said:


> I love the look of the shinemore malts in Korea - they're faces are amazing :wub:
> I have no idea about their body structure but if its as nice as their faces then a shinemore pup would be my first choice.
> 
> I also love Divine maltese :wub:


shinemore has the prettiest faces i've ever seen. i wish they were in America they would be my first choice too. i also really like bonnie's angels and crisman. since i'm currently looking to adopt one this summer i really hope i can get an Angel from bonnie if its within my budget...xxx


----------



## Purple-peep

I would love another fluff from Sunnydales:wub:


----------



## ariamaltese

scrapmaltese said:


> QUOTE (Maglily @ Dec 20 2009, 02:12 PM)
> 
> "What I think happens when people say a breeder has a "look" is that the breeder has achieved consistency in their breeding program therefore the dogs they produce look more alike than different".
> Thanks for sharing!
> Debbie Cleckley www.jacobmaltese.com


This is well stated, Debbie. I believe too it's more about consistency than development of a specific style. I also believe Show Breeders gravitate towards characteristics they particurlary are drawn to and this can affect a style in its consistency. :Flowers 2:

Heidi
www.ariamaltese.com


----------



## edwardsupandy

*My fav Maltese breeders*

I like Richelieu, shinemore and ¸»Æ¼Áî Çªµé Àü¹®°ß»ç È÷µç¹ë¸®ÄË³Ú hidden valley kennel in Corea. I have seen also Pattaya or Ch. Funny Ladies Segarl (If I'm not wrong with the name) owned by Ms. Nanta Tansacha from Thailand and the breeder is Funny Ladies - Aya Ito from Japan and unfortunately I can't find her site or she might not have any website.

I think hidden valley kennel has one of the most beautiful maltese's face in the world. I love especially Ch. Hidden Valley ****, Ch. Richelieu Ain't No Trouble and of course Ch. Funny Ladies Segarl.

Btw, I emailed shinemore recently and it has available show/pet puppies for the moment.


----------



## wooflife

I'd go to Cher Chein maltese in Yorkville, IL. I've met Cheryl and I think she would help me choose the perfect puppy for me. In fact she tried to send me home with one and it was all I could do to resist.

I almost didn't deliver Callie....but I knew Crystal would have come after me.


----------



## Shellymcg

Hi
I have just started my search and so confused. 
Please tell me what is the distinguishing characteristics of Crisman vs Marcris?


----------



## Shellymcg

Why do you have mixed opinions on crisman? I love the look. Please share what you know. Thank you


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Shellymcg said:


> Hi
> I have just started my search and so confused.
> Please tell me what is the distinguishing characteristics of Crisman vs Marcris?





Shellymcg said:


> Why do you have mixed opinions on crisman? I love the look. Please share what you know. Thank you


Hi - since this is such an old thread, you may get better results starting a new one.

Sorry, but I have no experience with either breeder myself.


----------



## aksm4

If distance was not an issue I would love A baby from CloudClan our Carina 


Anna xo


----------



## Bishop

I know this is an old thread, but if price was no issue, I would get a Malt from Bonnie Palmer with Angel Maltese!!! Once I joined this forum and saw "Cozy" I was sold!!! My angel is arriving in one week and I cannot wait!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

I know this is an old thread. Even Laurel was not from a reputable breeder, I wouldn't trade her all the tea in China!!!! When I get another it will be from a reputable breeder but I've read so much and visited so many sites I love the look of Ritzy Malts, oh I don't know..... So hard to choose if money is no object..... I'll take one of each!!! LOL


----------



## zooeysmom

I would adopt from a shelter or rescue.


----------

